# Cross country map, fence specs, virtual course walks



## vineyridge (26 July 2012)

Are there any on line anywhere?

For an Olympic games that has been in the planning for more than ten years, the lack of the same features that all other 4*s offer to those not present is almost shocking.

I can find absolutely nothing specific about the XC course except the H & H photos which are great but do not give any sense of the course itself.


----------



## teapot (26 July 2012)

Here's the map: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=551920


----------



## Swirlymurphy (26 July 2012)

vineyridge said:



			Are there any on line anywhere?

For an Olympic games that has been in the planning for more than ten years, the lack of the same features that all other 4*s offer to those not present is almost shocking.

I can find absolutely nothing specific about the XC course except the H & H photos which are great but do not give any sense of the course itself.
		
Click to expand...

Please bear in mind that the course was embargoed until today.  The riders' briefing was not until this afternoon and no information about the course should have been released before it in order to satisfy the IOC requirements.  The riders were walking the course for the first time at about 3.45 today.


----------

